# Dobbin and the Stardust Trail



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

My book "Dobbin and the Stardust Trail" won a Readers Favorite Award in the Children's Chapter Books. My blo is www.dobbinsdream.blogspot.com Be sure and check it out to look at the pictures of go to www.dobbinsdreamstories.com 


Diana Medler, owner of ROCKIN' DOBBIN


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you do anything else_ besides _promote yourself and this book?

Like, y'know, have a_ real_ life where you're not always seeking attention from random strangers?


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

The blog link isnt even active.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> The blog link isnt even active.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 The blog is www.dobbinsdreams.blogspot.com


----------



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Do you do anything else_ besides _promote yourself and this book?
> 
> Like, y'know, have a_ real_ life where you're not always seeking attention from random strangers?


 Yes, I give to charities. help the elderly, donate to schools.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Yep, now it works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Do you do anything else_ besides _promote yourself and this book?
> 
> Like, y'know, have a_ real_ life where you're not always seeking attention from random strangers?


bahahahaha..wow..I love SR. :lol:


----------

